# ASA school shinjuku



## sofia

Hi all just jioned this forum because i have a great love for Japan and it's pepole, and it would be good to get feedback on Japan and how things are now............i worked in the country for six years but left almost ten years ago for various reasons but i am thinking about returning next year.............i taught English then for a school called ASA community salon in Shinjuku .is there anyone out there who remmebers this school..they had other schools as well around Tokyo but went bust in around 1998 i think ...........what happend to all those other teachers who i worked for then always wondered would be great to contact someone who worked there then in Shinjuku. thanks.


----------



## synthia

Things have changed so much, from what I hear. Nova went under, leaving unemployed, and sometimes unpaid teachers desperate for jobs.

Have you checked in at Dave's ESL Cafe recently?


----------

